What does product/market fit mean in the large enterprise software market? - franciscomello
======
franciscomello
A few great sources:

[http://www.feld.com/archives/2015/01/illusion-product-
market...](http://www.feld.com/archives/2015/01/illusion-product-market-fit-
saas-companies.html)

